# install rom lollipop on windows phone



## Kerolos Sedky (Jul 8, 2016)

*please

How To install rom lollipop on windows phone 10 Lumia 540 

Thanks*


----------



## Cholens (Jul 8, 2016)

Ummmm..... not


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 8, 2016)

That is not possible, never was and isn't going to be possible.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 8, 2016)

Kerolos Sedky said:


> *please
> 
> How To install rom lollipop on windows phone 10 Lumia 540
> 
> Thanks*

Click to collapse



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/windroid-lollipop/9nblggh1njdw


----------



## djtonka (Jul 9, 2016)

but only trought the RS232 port


----------



## MrKartupelis (Jul 10, 2016)

Someone needs to modify boot loader and disable secure boot first.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm_babar (Feb 24, 2017)

Need the same ANS . . . Anyone plz Help !!!!


----------



## karaki93 (Feb 24, 2017)

You should be asking how to get windows 10 mobile on old an abandoned android phones since we have a prove that it's possible and that's how the OS can gain more market share


----------

